# 3 month old GSD puppy still peeing in house.



## wade0731 (Jun 15, 2014)

I got my new solid black GSD pup, Zeus, at 8 weeks old. I started crate training and potty training the day I got him. He was doing great up until about 2-3 weeks ago. I thought maybe he had a bladder infection so I took him to the vet. She said his urine seemed fine but his white blood cell count was a little up so she gave me 10 days worth of antibiotics. He's almost done with them but still pees in the house a lot. He knows exactly where to go if he needs to go out (the door) and usually does go there. Sometimes he just pees then walks to the door, or pees right at the door. How can I correct this? I take him out right then and there when he pees inside. He goes all night without peeing in his crate. 

I currently am training him to walk on a leash and he is doing pretty well and isn't pulling much anymore. He sits when I say sit and he is doing well with stay and come. So all of his other training is going well. Just the peeing thing!

Thank you guys for all the posts on this forum, I am learning a lot!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel your pain. Zeeva wasn't potty trained till about 6 months :C So I have little advice to offer. She never went in her crate so I knew she could hold it. She just never understood the concept...

From what I understand the most important times to take him out are after a nap, after play time and after eating. I've also read that it's important to take them to the same spot that they 'go' in outside...

Hope this helps a little C:


----------



## Germanshepherdlove (May 30, 2014)

He is still very young, so I doubt he really is potty trained this point. How often are you taking him out? He can probably only hold it for 3 hours tops, during the day I would be taking him out every hour, besides after eating/playing/etc.

Also, always put him in his crate if you can't watch him.you can also tether him to you so he can't sneak away and potty. 

When they are this young, accidents in the house are human error, so don't punish him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

From experience, restart training and put him on a schedule. Every couple hours and up that as he relearns the concept.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

What I do with my last 4 GS pups when the pee indoors I stick his nose in it and then take him outside. I know some will not agree with this method but it has been proven through the last 50 years I've owned GS pups, that and I have the luxury of keeping the back sliding door onto my deck and in the backyard always open (Southern California and all).


.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

llombardo said:


> From experience, restart training and put him on a schedule. Every couple hours and up that as he relearns the concept.


Try this. Sometimes they go back a few steps (like kids) before the concept really sinks in.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

SoCal Rebell said:


> What I do with my last 4 GS pups when the pee indoors I stick his nose in it and then take him outside. I know some will not agree with this method but it has been proven through the last 50 years I've owned GS pups, that and I have the luxury of keeping the back sliding door onto my deck and in the backyard always open (Southern California and all).
> 
> 
> .



Of course it's proven. Pure force training is also proven. But there are better ways. I think sticking their nose in it is mean and unnecessary 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sticking your dogs nose in urine or feces makes NO sense at all. This is an old old method from1950 and earlier. 

Some pups take a long time to toilet train. My current one did. I still keep tabs on her at 9 mos old. It can be very frustrating. Take a deep breath &I a big dose of patience pills & know that house wrecks are the human's fault, not the dogs. 

Restrict her/his freedom until this is under control. My pup spent a lot of time in her crate! It helped save our relationship...


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You need to ration food and water and observe how long it takes for the pup to eliminate to figure out what his schedule is. If you can do this it's half the battle to housebreaking.

There has to be a lot of motivation on your part too. Early mornings, late nights, and every time after eating or drinking anything or any amount. Rain, snow, hot, or cold, you have to go out with the pup and stay there until they go. No exceptions.

Rubbing their nose in it just makes them think that going potty is a bad thing. Then they will try and hide it from you or go when you aren't looking to avoid the punishment.

Did your mama rub your nose in your diaper every time you pee'd? Of course not. She _taught_ you where and when to go. 

Puppies aren't born knowing they are not supposed to potty in the house. You have to TEACH them what you want just like everything else.


----------



## OklahomaGSDonTheRez (May 29, 2014)

SoCal Rebell said:


> What I do with my last 4 GS pups when the pee indoors I stick his nose in it and then take him outside. I know some will not agree with this method but it has been proven through the last 50 years I've owned GS pups, that and I have the luxury of keeping the back sliding door onto my deck and in the backyard always open (Southern California and all).
> 
> 
> .


Wanna switch houses? lol You would LOVE the tornado's here, way more exciting than the beach and warm weather!


----------



## OklahomaGSDonTheRez (May 29, 2014)

lalachka said:


> Of course it's proven. Pure force training is also proven. But there are better ways. I think sticking their nose in it is mean and unnecessary
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Says the sensitive mother...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I took my GSD puppies out _constantly_ (maybe every 30-45 minutes) when they were little. There was never an accident, because they weren't given the opportunity. 

And the ol' rubbing their nose in it makes zero sense. And completely unnecessary if you watch your puppy _every second_. Crate, tether, keep your eyes on them. Mine were all housebroken by 3 months old. They either went to the door, or bailed out the dog door on their own, but there were no accidents. And yeah, you have no life if you are taking a puppy outside every 30 minutes. It just meant I didn't watch as much TV.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

OklahomaGSDonTheRez said:


> Says the sensitive mother...



??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

For my GSD the big thing was never leaving him alone ... I tethered him to me for the longest time or blocked him into the room I was in, if his nose was to the ground sniffing out we went... also every 2-3 hours (even through the night) out we go ... it didn't take long for him to figure out the house is not for peeing in .... 

We had 2 accidents when he was little little but that's because I wasn't watching him.


----------

